# what happens if i put too much oil in my engine?



## YEEHAAmk2 (Feb 12, 2012)

i just the other day done a service on my car replaced air filter,changed spark plug, drained and cleaned engine fluid and coolant ,replaced coolant,drained oil,filled oil but theirs too much been put in.started car and sounded sweet,no smoke coming from exhaust.

now today when i started it up smoke was belting out the back ,its white smoke 

could the fact there too much oil in the engine as it wasn't doing this before the service??????


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*white smoke*



YEEHAAmk2 said:


> i just the other day done a service on my car replaced air filter,changed spark plug, drained and cleaned engine fluid and coolant ,replaced coolant,drained oil,filled oil but theirs too much been put in.started car and sounded sweet,no smoke coming from exhaust.
> 
> now today when i started it up smoke was belting out the back ,its white smoke
> 
> could the fact there too much oil in the engine as it wasn't doing this before the service??????


is usually water vapor. could be head gasket. could be normal. should adjust oil level if it much above full as crankshaft will airate oil (beat into froth) if they come in contact.


----------



## mk3dream (Oct 12, 2008)

^ good reply not an issue i have but still good toknow :thumbup:


----------



## Broke Status (Feb 12, 2011)

If your getting white smoke could be as he said above a bad head gasket seeping coolant into cylinders. If its blue and you said you have to much oil could be oil seepage past rings into cylinders getting burned off, either way take some out. Just drop drain plug when cold let out half a liter or so then put plug back in quickly. take car for drive and let it warm up check oil level and add if necessary don't add when cold due to oil expansion. Messy but cost effective over possible ruining something.


----------



## VWvr6Trev (Nov 2, 2008)

how did u pour the oil into the motor did u use a funnel? or did u pour it stright out of the bottel. 
in some cases if u use a funnel oil tends to go back into the pcv and into your intake oil inside intake 
will result in white smoke also


----------

